# Windows 7 and Teamspeak



## Relyt (May 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I searched the forums to make sure there wasn't a previous post and turned up with nothing. I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate 7000 Build (yes I know it's outdated). I got everything pretty much working except for one funky problem. I've got NO audio through teamspeak 2. I've done the sound drivers and audio works with everything except Teamspeak. I run push to talk and according to some of the people in server they can hear me when I talk. I'm running a Creative Labs Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1 Card with the Windows 7 beta driver. Any thoughts on why there is no audio only with this program? Any help and input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## speedpc (May 10, 2009)

Teamspeak is the only program i cannot get to work in Windows 7 RC1. In the TS forums i do believe (but don't quote me) somebody said he was not going to create a program for a beta release, so i guess we will have to wait. BUT if you figure it out please let me know Thanks


----------



## Relyt (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, like I'm sitting in server right now just no audio. But they can hear me. Makes no sense. I'm not getting errors or anything.


----------



## speedpc (May 10, 2009)

wow you got farther than me, i get an error message as soon has i try to load TS. OK let me ask you this, You do have the Mic boost up to 30% and the Mic Record propeties are all the way up ???
Go in settings then Options in TS and see what you have for input device and output device


----------



## Relyt (May 10, 2009)

Mic boost +20dB Boost is on and Mic Level is at 100%. Input Device Options are:
Primary Sound Capture Driver
"What U Hear" (Creative SB X-Fi)
Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi)
Auxiliary (Creative SB X-Fi)
Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi)
Digital Input Device (SPDIF)

I've selected Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi)

Output Device Options are:
Primary Sound Driver
Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
Digital Output Device (SPDIF)
SPDIF Out (Creative SB X-Fi)

I've tried them all and nothing works that I know of but I've selected Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi).

Under Playback in the sound control panel Speakers is checked but SPDIF Out and Digital Output Device (SPDIF) says it's ready.


----------



## speedpc (May 10, 2009)

Well I guess you have try everything (Good Job) If you get it to work let me know Thanks. sorry i could not be more help !!!  Scott


----------



## Asylum (May 10, 2009)

Go into your teamspeak settings and change it to wave sound!!
That may correct it!
Let me know!!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

Relyt said:


> Hey guys, I searched the forums to make sure there wasn't a previous post and turned up with nothing. I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate 7000 Build (yes I know it's outdated). I got everything pretty much working except for one funky problem. I've got NO audio through teamspeak 2. I've done the sound drivers and audio works with everything except Teamspeak. I run push to talk and according to some of the people in server they can hear me when I talk. I'm running a Creative Labs Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1 Card with the Windows 7 beta driver. Any thoughts on why there is no audio only with this program? Any help and input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.



teamspeak 2 works for me in build 7000 x64 . Thats server and client on. i'll test RC1 now.
Any problem you're having will be to do with setting up teamspeak incorrectly, or a problem with the creative drivers (I am not using creative cards)

edit: confirmed working here under RC1 as well.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

I think its a setting your over looking like Mussels said. When I first got vistax64 I had a similar problem, with Ventrillo.  Turned out I needed to re-install the sound drivers for my Audigy 2. Once I did that, I had to re-install Ventrillo also. Good luck on resolving your issue!


----------



## Relyt (May 10, 2009)

Tried Wave Asylum no luck, I guess I'll try uninstalling my sound drivers and Teamspeak then reinstall and see what happens. I forgot to add I'm using 32bit W7 Ultimate =/ incase that matters lol


----------

